# How much gold can my wife wear when coming to Australia?



## abhi007rocks (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi All,

We are planning to move to Aus in last week of September. Being Indian, my wife is planning to wear basic jewellery when travelling. 

How much she can wear? 

Is there a limit on it?

We might not have bills for some of them.

Please suggest


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

Pretty sure you are ok to bring in whatever amount of gold you like.


----------



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

*how much Gold can I wear*

OK - I'm already jealous! Your wife sounds like a lucky woman.

I'm not aware of there being any issue in how much gold you can wear, but you do need to declare bringing in large amounts of money.

I would advise her to wear what she's comfortable wearing. If she wears lots of jewellery, then go for it.

Happy travelling.
Lisa, Australia Trip Planner


----------

